# Atypical InFlow Thermodynamic Technology Tip - Gearturbine Project



## retrodynamic (Oct 4, 2011)

GEARTURBINE PROJECT

Atypical InFlow Thermodynamic Technology Submission

Innovative (TURBO-ROTARY) Fueled Motor Engine Type

*The Gearturbine comes from the contemporary ecological essential global needs of a efficient power plant fueled motor engine.

-Power thrust by bar (tube); air, sea, land, power generation, work application.

-Have the similar simple basic system of the "Aelopilie" Heron´s Steam Turbine device from Alexandria, (10-70 AD) one thousand nine hundred years ago. Because; the circular dynamic motion, with 2/Two Opposites power (polar position) lever, and is feeds from his axis center.

http://gearturbine.260mb.com

YouTube Video/10.30 min; Atypical New * GEARTURBINE / Retrodynamic = DextroRPM VS LevoInFlow + Ying Yang Thrust Way Type - Non Waste Looses


-Desirable Contemporary Innovation, With the Possible (Efficient) Invention. -Mechanical (Thermodynamic) Universal Human History Evolution. (Unlike) Epic Technology Revelation. -Next Step Powerplant New Design Form Function Device Change.

*8-X/Y Thermodynamic CYCLE - Way Steps:

1)1-Compression / bigger

2)2-Turbo 1 cold

3)2-Turbo 2 cold

4)2-Combustion - circular motion flames / opposites

5)2-Thrust - single turbo &amp; planetary gears / ying yang

6)2-Turbo 2 hot

7)2-Turbo1 hot

8)1-Turbine / bigger

*Innovation Technology Breake Barrier / Paradigm (Broken-Seal) Solution. State of the art. Innovative Turbo-Rotary concept Top system.

-With Retrodynamic dextrogiro vs levogiro phenomenon effect. / Rotor-RPM VS InFlow / front=&gt; to &lt;=front; "Collision-interaction Type" - inflow vs blades-gear-move. Technical unique dynamic motion mode. [Retrodynamic Reaction = When the inflow have more velocity the rotor have more velocity]

Which the internal flow duplicate its speed,when activated being in a rotor with turn (inverse) opposite. A very strong new concept of power torque thrust.

-Shape-Mass + Rotary-Motion = Inertia-Dynamic / Form-Function Wide (FLAT) Cilindrical shape + positive dynamic rotary mass = continue Inertia cinetic positive tendens motion / all the complete Rotary motor mass weight is goin with the power thrust move circular direction.

-Non-waste parasitic looses system for cooling, lubrication &amp; combustion;. -Lubrication &amp; Combustion, inside a conduit radial position, out way direction, activated by Centrifugal Force-Fueled Injected. -Cooling; a)IN-Thermomix flow, &amp; b)OUT-Air Thermo transference.

-Combustion 2Two (Inside-Rotary-Dynamic) continue circular (Rockets) flames. Like two dragons trying to bite the tail of the (ying yang) opposite other.

-Increase the first compresion by going of flow reduction of one big circumference blades going pass to 2TWO reduced, very long distance (total captive compression) INFLOW [inside propulsion] CONDUITS (long flow interaction) (like a digestive system) Start were ends, in perfect shape balance in perfect equilibrium well balanced, like a snake bite his own tale. -4 TURBOS Rotary (inside-rotary-active) (In-Flow, Out-Flow) Total Thrust-Power Regeneration (Complete) Power System. -Mechanical direct 2two (Small) "Planetary Gears" at polar position. Like the Ying Yang Simbol/Concept. Wide out the Rotor circumference were have much more lever [HIGH Torque] POWER THRUST. -Military benefits, No blade erosion by sand &amp; very low heat target profile.

-3 stages of inflow turbo compression before combustion; 1)1-Turbine, 2)2-Turbos 3)2-Turbos. -And 3 points of power thrust; 1-flow way, 2-gear, 3-turbine.

*The most innovative power plant motor engine project today. Higher efficient % percentage. Next trend wave toward global technological coming change.

Patent; Dic 1991 IMPI Mexico #197187 - Carlos Barrera. - Individual Designer - Inventor and project owner. / All Rights Reserved. - Monterrey NL Mexico.  :doganim: :band:

Top_Tech_Tip_Final_Subject_GEARTURBINE_Project_Documento.rtf


----------

